# DotterKat is now the moderator of the Tagalog forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that we finally have a moderator for the Tagalog forum, DotterKat.

Glad to have you with us and I look forward to working with you.

Mike


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome to the team, DotterKat * Oktoberfest-inspired


----------



## Gévy

WELCOME to the team, Dotterkat!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, DotterKat.


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have such a good person taking care of the Tagalog forum at last.


----------



## DotterKat

Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat!

Thank you Mike, Sowka, Gevy and Vanda for the warm welcome. A special thank you to the wonderful Cherine who has been my generous and patient mentor throughout this process.


----------



## fenixpollo

We're glad you're on the team, Dotterkat! You're going to be a huge help to us!


----------



## DotterKat

Thank you fenixpollo! Very glad to be here.

Kevin


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team, mate *


----------



## Suehil

Welcome, DotterKat!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, Dotterkat!


----------



## DotterKat

Thank you for making me feel so welcome Paulfromitaly, Suehil and JeSuisSnob


----------

